# Well, I purchased a Stihl PP780 pole saw...



## Hoosier (Sep 28, 2006)

I was going to get a silky, but the stihl dealer keeps these in stock along with support etc.. So I bought one and used it tody to trim some soft maple and beech branches to raise the canopys (more light, no more headnocking with the mower etc..)

Anyway I really like this thing, it extends to 15' and has a stong oval pole that has a low amount of flex.

Kinda spendy, but a quality piece.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 28, 2006)

Ya, I had one for about two years - on extended loan - it finally went home so I went to my Stihl dealer to order a new one. I really did like it and it did a ton of work.
1 month later, no saw, and it was going to cost me over $300, I told him to keep it if it ever came and I bought a Hayauchi 21' on-line. Sorry Stihl.


----------



## Hoosier (Sep 28, 2006)

Retail is like $210 or so. I dont get where he got $300? I wouldlike to use a silky, but I could hold this in my hand etc... I may regret it if and when I need a new blade..$


----------



## Bermie (Sep 29, 2006)

Our costs are ridiculous due to shipping and import duty on everything, also our Stihl dealer needs his markup too.
I do use my Hayauchi in the tree as well as from the ground, its pretty manouverable, you are on to an ok thing with the Stihl polesaw, nothing wrong with it at all.


----------

